# Opening morning picture



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Zpak, steroids, and codeine, means I'm home this morning.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Where is the "unlike" button! Sorry you are under the weather TexasRed - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that... Get well soon!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had planned to hunt this morning anyway, and packed all my stuff last night.
My plan was to wait till after the hunt, to take the morning dose of codeine.
But even taking it I was up coughing till 1 am, and the alarm was set to go off at 230.
My better judgment kicked in, and I stayed home.

I hope my husband takes some pictures of Cash retrieving ducks.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon, Deb!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - that's not fun at all!

I'm heading out of town for work for a few days - I could send Penny and Cash to you, they are great cuddlers for when you are sick in bed! Then you could really have a dog pile - 5 red cuddlers are sure to make you feel better.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Man... Bad timing!!! Rest easy, relax and recuperation. it will happen faster if you just submit...
We will send lots of healing energy... :-*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> Oh Man... Bad timing!!! Rest easy, relax and recuperation. it will happen faster if you just submit...
> We will send lots of healing energy... :-*


I know your right but today was the opener of duck, along with white fronted goose, and it overlaps quail season. 
A trifecta for wing shooters.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

For some reason, the Universe said you could not go this time...there must be another purpose for you to be at home.
It seems so unfair some times when we look forward to a special event, and get the rug swept out from under us.
Maybe good will come of it. I hope so. Try to stay positive, and get well fast.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will just look forward to next weekend a little more.
If I'm not better by Monday I'll have the dr change my cough meds.
The guys said it was a fun hunt, 9 ducks and 1 goose.


----------

